# ffmpeg rm to flv freebsd



## ProFTP (Dec 10, 2009)

does not turn out to convert with rm in flv!
can look rm through mplayer
other many formats work...

how to correct?



```
ffmpeg -i /home/1.rm -ar 22050 -ab 32k -f flv -s 400x300 -y /home/2.flv
FFmpeg version SVN-r14424, Copyright (c) 2000-2008 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: --cc=cc --prefix=/usr/local --disable-debug --enable-memalign-hack --enable-shared --enable-postproc --extra-cflags=-I/usr/local/include
/vorbis -I/usr/local/include --extra-ldflags=-L/usr/local/lib -la52 --extra-libs=-pthread --enable-gpl --enable-pthreads --enable-swscale --mandir=/usr
/local/man --enable-liba52 --enable-liba52bin --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaadbin --enable-libamr-nb --enable-nonfree --enable-libamr-wb 
--enable-nonfree --disable-mmx --enable-libgsm --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis --enable-libx264 --enable-libxvid
  libavutil version: 49.7.0
  libavcodec version: 51.61.0
  libavformat version: 52.18.0
  libavdevice version: 52.0.0
  built on Dec  5 2009 13:18:43, gcc: 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]
[NULL @ 0x49709010]Unsupported video codec
Input #0, rm, from '/home/1.rm':
  Duration: 02:11:25.47, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 755 kb/s
    Stream #0.0: Video: RV40 / 0x30345652, 852x488, 682 kb/s, 12.00 tb(r)
    Stream #0.1: Audio: cook, 44100 Hz, mono, 64 kb/s
    Stream #0.2: Data: 0x0000
swScaler: Unknown format is not supported as input pixel format
Cannot get resampling context
```


did not find variants:
http://www.google.com.ua/#hl=uk&q=f...=ffmpeg+rm+to+flv+freebsd&fp=205a49df92d15b60


----------

